# Scrabble on line.



## gavroche (17 Nov 2021)

Does anyone on CC play it? I play on line with my wife ,two daughters and two complete strangers. Sometimes with someone in France but I find it harder to think of words in French .


----------



## T4tomo (17 Nov 2021)

I used to in the first lockdown, but was always amazed at how slow some people (random strangers) were between turns. I used to encourage the kids to challenge their grannie to keep her amused.

I have never tried it with French (or Welsh) words.


----------



## AndyRM (17 Nov 2021)

Try playing it in Franglais! Then it gets interesting...


----------



## ColinJ (17 Nov 2021)

I used to play, but haven't for a long time.

I have guests coming over Christmas. I might dig out my old Travel Scrabble set and have a few games with them!


----------



## mistyoptic (17 Nov 2021)

Play occasionally. Adverts are irritating


----------



## mistyoptic (17 Nov 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I used to play, but haven't for a long time.
> 
> I have guests coming over Christmas. I might dig out my old Travel Scrabble set and have a few games with them!


Yes, much better with real people over a glass or two


----------



## Archie_tect (17 Nov 2021)

I started to play Scrabble every Thursday night with my mum before her tea [she's 89] a few years ago. We usually play 2 games and it's very competitive! She used to play in a group of four similarly old ladies but they fell out over the speed of play and too much chatting!

I keep the score... and worked out the number of games the other day- it's well over 250. Combined scores are usually over 500 a game which I think is pretty good- highest single word score? 148 - but can't remember how.


----------



## ColinJ (17 Nov 2021)

mistyoptic said:


> Yes, much better with real people over a glass or two


It will be a mug of tea for me. I never really did '_a glass or two_', more like '_8 or more glasses_'. Better for me to leave the demon drink alone now! 



Archie_tect said:


> Combined scores are usually over 500 a game which I think is pretty good- highest single word score? 148 - but can't remember how.


I managed to score just over 500 points a couple of times. It obviously takes a lot of luck as well as skill. If you don't get the right letters at a time when you can use them all up in the right places, then you will not get a huge score no matter how well you play.


----------



## Archie_tect (17 Nov 2021)

ColinJ said:


> It will be a mug of tea for me. I never really did '_a glass or two_', more like '_8 or more glasses_'. Better for me to leave the demon drink alone now!
> 
> 
> I managed to score just over 500 points a couple of times. It obviously takes a lot of luck as well as skill. If you don't get the right letters at a time when you can use them all up in the right places, then you will not get a huge score no matter how well you play.


We only get over 500 when I add both our scores together!


----------



## Cycleops (17 Nov 2021)

My BIL is a Scrabble champion here. Unfortunately he's also a lazy barsteward and lives off me and his sister.

Can't beat Monopoly.


----------



## ColinJ (17 Nov 2021)

Archie_tect said:


> We only get over 500 when I add both our scores together!


I think the last few games I played my scores were more like 150-200 in 3 person games.


----------



## PaulSB (17 Nov 2021)

gavroche said:


> Does anyone on CC play it? I play on line with my wife ,two daughters and two complete strangers. Sometimes with someone in France but I find it harder to think of words in French .


Yes, I play online and have done for 10-12 years. I haven't played for two years because it can become addictive. I've always played random opponents selected by the programme.

Another reason for stopping was the increasing number of people who were cheating.


----------



## ColinJ (17 Nov 2021)

I just found my battered old Scrabble set. 







I was examining it and spotted something written on the underside of the box which instantly transported me back to being a shy, awkward teenager...

"_[Name of a girl that I really fancied] was here, as they say_" written neatly in her handwriting.

My nervous response to_ girl-of-my-dreams_, rather than suggesting that we put the Scrabble set away and do something more interesting instead, was... (I still cringe at this stupid remark blurting randomly out of my mouth!) "_I wish that [name of her schoolfriend] was here!_" ...

_WTF!!!!!!!!!!!!  _

So that was the end of that romance! What a fool I was when I was young...


----------



## simongt (17 Nov 2021)

ColinJ said:


> So that was the end of that romance! What a fool I was when I was young...


I'm pretty sure that the honest men among us will admit to having said something similar at that age - or even older - ! 🤣


----------



## simongt (17 Nov 2021)

Two maiden aunts of mine frequently used to play Scrabble and they had a simple rule about words allowed. A dictionary was always at hand and if a word wasn't in said dictionary, it didn't get on the board.


----------



## Drago (17 Nov 2021)

You havent lived until you've played it in Hebrew.


----------



## ColinJ (17 Nov 2021)

simongt said:


> Two maiden aunts of mine frequently used to play Scrabble and they had a simple rule about words allowed. A dictionary was always at hand and if a word wasn't in said dictionary, it didn't get on the board.


I used to use my Concise Oxford Dictionary but these days I might use the dictionary app on my phone.


----------



## Dag Hammar (17 Nov 2021)

Here’s a true story from about 35 years ago when I regularly played Scrabble.
Already laid on the board was the word ‘quince’
My opponent added the letter ‘y’ to the end, thereby making ‘quincey’
You can’t have that I said, it’s not a proper word.
His response, in the form of a question was “ How does quince jam taste ? “
What could I do but answer “quincey“.


----------



## ColinJ (17 Nov 2021)

Dag Hammar said:


> What could I do but answer “quincey“.


Of quince?! 

We had a strict rule - suggest the word first, _then_ check the dictionary; no using the dictionary to find words. If the word were found, great. If not, the player forfeited their turn, including the chance to swap tiles.


----------



## Dag Hammar (17 Nov 2021)

If my opponent had posed the question as “What does quince jam taste of ?” then yes, I could have replied “of quince”.
The question was skilfully worded.


----------



## biggs682 (18 Nov 2021)

There's loads of different on line Scrabble games the one's I have tried , rely heavily on advertising which annoyed me .


----------



## PaulSB (18 Nov 2021)

Dag Hammar said:


> Here’s a true story from about 35 years ago when I regularly played Scrabble.
> Already laid on the board was the word ‘quince’
> My opponent added the letter ‘y’ to the end, thereby making ‘quincey’
> You can’t have that I said, it’s not a proper word.
> ...


I love this story but you were correct in the first place as "quincey" isn't a word. You were then very gracious in accepting your friend's reasoning.

Well done.


----------



## ColinJ (18 Nov 2021)

PaulSB said:


> I love this story but you were correct in the first place as "quincey" isn't a word. You were then very gracious in accepting your friend's reasoning.
> 
> Well done.


I checked it on my Chambers dictionary app, just in case it actually _WAS_ a word, but no... BTW - if you like crosswords, the *dictionary app* and its sibling *thesaurus app* are very good. (Those links are to the Android apps, but they are also available for Apple devices.)

I must see if I can track down my missing Concise Oxford dictionary though. It is about 30 years old so it won't have any of the many new words that have come along in that time, but it is nice to browse through a paper book.


----------



## PaulSB (18 Nov 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I checked it on my Chambers dictionary app, just in case it actually _WAS_ a word, but no... BTW - if you like crosswords, the *dictionary app* and its sibling *thesaurus app* are very good. (Those links are to the Android apps, but they are also available for Apple devices.)
> 
> I must see if I can track down my missing Concise Oxford dictionary though. It is about 30 years old so it won't have any of the many new words that have come along in that time, but it is nice to browse through a paper book.


It could not be a word because the spelling is incorrect. Quince would become "quincy" if it existed just as juice becomes "juicy," ice "icy," slime "slimy," grease "greasy" and so on.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (18 Nov 2021)

I quite like Scrabble but generally avoid word games with Mrs SD as I generally get trounced.


----------



## carpiste (18 Nov 2021)

"Classic words" is a good scrabble game on the tablet. It`s free to play/ download and is pretty decent. You can play offline too which is a bonus if your stuck in a waiting room with no wifi  It records your achievemants, best score total, best word score.


----------



## ColinJ (18 Nov 2021)

PaulSB said:


> It could not be a word because the spelling is incorrect. Quince would become "quincy" if it existed just as juice becomes "juicy," ice "icy," slime "slimy," grease "greasy" and so on.


English isn't as regular as that! 

I present in evidence: price/pricey. (Some dictionaries accept pricy, but the preferred spelling is with the 'e'.)


----------



## Archie_tect (18 Nov 2021)

To avoid endless arguments between the "Four old ladies Scrabble group", I printed out a list of allowed 2 and 3 letter words which saved a lot of time and arguments.... I'll see if I can find it. 

My mum memorised the list years ago and despite age related dementia can recall every one: "Qi" and "Zo" are killers when located on the double and treble letter/ word score tiles.


----------



## Archie_tect (18 Nov 2021)

Here's the 3 letter words list- can't find the 2 letter word list but it'll be on Google somewhere.


----------

